# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  CephX, automated cephalometric analysis solution, ORCA Dental AI, Herzliya, Israel

## Airicist2

Developer - ORCA Dental AI

cephx.com

youtube.com/cephx

facebook.com/cephanalysis

twitter.com/cephx

----------

